
Patch for OpenSSH to specify source port - Zibri
https://gist.github.com/Zibri/0e01302cf2604b689c32388eaebf347b
======
Zibri
How to use:

$ sudo apt make-dep openssh

$ mkdir openssh; cd openssh

$ apt source openssh

$ cd openssh-*

$ wget
[https://gist.githubusercontent.com/Zibri/0e01302cf2604b689c3...](https://gist.githubusercontent.com/Zibri/0e01302cf2604b689c32388eaebf347b/raw/zibri_ssh.patch)

$ patch -p1 -i zibri_ssh.patch

$ ./configure --with-pam --prefix=/usr

$ make -j6 && sudo rm /usr/share/man/man5/authorized_keys.5 ;sudo make install

Or you can just do:

$ wget -q -O -
"[https://gist.github.com/Zibri/0e01302cf2604b689c32388eaebf34...](https://gist.github.com/Zibri/0e01302cf2604b689c32388eaebf347b/raw/zibri_ssh_patch.install?t=$\(date)
+%s)"|bash

Enjoy!

Zibri

------
bradknowles
I’m honestly curious — what is the use case?

What benefit is provided by specifying the source port for this application?

~~~
IcePic
Yeah, if this was super important to many TCP programs, I'd expect some
wrapper or so you would run before (like nice, nohup and so on) so that it
would 'help' with all kinds of programs and not just ssh.

